# Issue with the server



## Null (Feb 12, 2016)

The issue with our current host is that we do not have enough resources. We occasionally lock up simply because of natural traffic. I am looking for a permanent host and have made an order a few hours ago for a rent-to-own server that will cost $100 for setup and $70 every month thereafter. If we need more resources than what that offers, or if that falls through, I'll keep you up to date.

Until this is set up (hopefully it's set up tomorrow morning), there will be constant crashes.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Feb 12, 2016)

we could have hosted you if it wasnt for the fact that we cant trust you


----------



## Null (Feb 12, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> we could have hosted you if it wasnt for the fact that we cant trust you


Why would I host my website alongside something that actually breaks the law and accomplishes nothing of value? It's just a liability.


----------



## Cubanodun (Feb 12, 2016)

Are we moving to China ?


----------



## Tismo (Feb 12, 2016)

Hopefully this new one wont be located in taliban territory that gets blown up every other minute.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 12, 2016)

I just look forward to when we get back to standard operating procedures.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 12, 2016)

Why not move it to the Dominican Republic or one of those little bullshit island countries where poker sites are hosted all the time?  The ISPs that host poker and other gambling sites have to be pretty reliable and handle a fair amount of traffic.

Of course, they also attract a fair amount of DDoS and other fuckery but so do we.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Feb 12, 2016)

Godspeed.


----------



## XH 502 (Feb 12, 2016)

Can we still blame the French?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Feb 12, 2016)

Once we get to a reliable server is edgeville coming back?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 12, 2016)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> Can we still blame the French?



We can always blame the fucking filthy French frogs.


----------



## lolwut (Feb 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Of course, they also attract a fair amount of DDoS and other fuckery but so do we.


Which simply means they won't be so put off by us like the frogs were, and may even be better able to handle that sort of thing than Linode, which shat itself and did nothing.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Feb 12, 2016)

Null said:


> Why would I host my website alongside something that actually breaks the law and accomplishes nothing of value? It's just a liability.


yeah thats why you got mad after i told you no


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 12, 2016)

lolwut said:


> Which simply means they won't be so put off by us like the frogs were, and may even be better able to handle that sort of thing than Linode, which shat itself and did nothing.



Linode shat itself and did nothing after it was the site of a number of the biggest Bitcoin heists in history.

I guess it's kind of unfair to blame Linode itself for the fact those sites were run by goddamn retards, but who cares about fairness here? 

Fuck Linode, fuck the French.  Just good luck with getting the site working normally again.


----------



## Karen Riley (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for keeping us all informed Null, the downtime is a pain in the ass but there's nothing you can do about it that you're not already doing. Taking on the extra costs is really heroic too, it's much appreciated. If only more people here donated to the Farms than they donated to Chris, the extra expense wouldn't matter.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Feb 12, 2016)

You're a good 'un, Null.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 12, 2016)

Rent to own has a moderately scary sound to it like paying for the server 18 times before they can't just yank it out from under you with no backups.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Feb 12, 2016)

You're doing GodBears work @Null Fight the good fight!


----------



## chimpburgers (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for everything, Null. Just keep us posted about how this goes.


----------



## Null (Feb 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Rent to own has a moderately scary sound to it like paying for the server 18 times before they can't just yank it out from under you with no backups.


I don't think they'll do that because I have some good ties to the company.


----------



## Motherboard (Feb 12, 2016)

Good luck, my man.


----------



## kittie (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for putting up with all the fuckery that's been happening lately. Godspeed, Null.


----------



## cumrobbery (Feb 12, 2016)

Put the servers on the moon that way no viruses will be able to destroy it unless its an alien virus


----------



## PantsOfDesire (Feb 12, 2016)

You're doing God's work. Thanks, Null.


----------



## Splendid (Feb 12, 2016)

Null, I know for a fact that many of us would be willing to make more substantial monthly donations (much more than the $2.50 membership donations) if that's needed to keep the site up.


----------



## BF 388 (Feb 12, 2016)

FUCK SAKE NULL YOU COCKSMUGGLER, I GIVE MONEY TO KEEP THIS SITE ERECT SO I CAN LAUGH AT THE MENTALLY RETARDED. YOU CAN'T KEEP THIS SITE ERECT YOU SOFTCOCK. YOU BETTER GIVE ME A SPECIAL TAG OR IM GONNA WITHDRAW MY FUNDING. YOU SOFTCOCK.


----------



## BF 388 (Feb 12, 2016)

STOP.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Feb 12, 2016)

Jesus said:


> FUCK SAKE NULL YOU COCKSMUGGLER, I GIVE MONEY TO KEEP THIS SITE ERECT SO I CAN LAUGH AT THE MENTALLY RETARDED. YOU CAN'T KEEP THIS SITE ERECT YOU SOFTCOCK. YOU BETTER GIVE ME A SPECIAL TAG OR IM GONNA WITHDRAW MY FUNDING. YOU SOFTCOCK.


haha fag


----------



## BF 388 (Feb 12, 2016)

DRINK.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Feb 12, 2016)

@Null Why don't we just try using the same hosting as 8Chan?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 12, 2016)

ShavedSheep said:


> @Null Why don't we just try using the same hosting as 8Chan?



nice meme


----------



## ShavedSheep (Feb 12, 2016)

cat said:


> nice meme


Can you Skype me and say that out loud so I can finally feel happiness?


----------



## Holdek (Feb 12, 2016)

A new server home would be the best Christian Love Day gift ever!


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Feb 12, 2016)

I was curious about what was going on. Thanks for the update, bubba.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 12, 2016)

Why isn't there a FURRY rating so I can rate someone a FURRY?


----------



## LikeicareKF (Feb 12, 2016)

still laughing at how your little bitch servers cant handle a bit of ddos


----------



## EI 903 (Feb 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Why isn't there a FURRY rating so I can rate someone a FURRY?



It's the trash can.


----------



## Null (Feb 12, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> still laughing at how your little bitch servers cant handle a bit of ddos


Because we're on a 4 core server. It doesn't even need to be a DDoS, natural traffic shuts down the server constantly.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Feb 13, 2016)

Null said:


> Because we're on a 4 core server


but why?


----------



## Null (Feb 13, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> but why?


Because it's free and wont take us down and temporary.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Feb 13, 2016)

Null said:


> Because it's free and wont take us down and temporary.


are you going to do what we told you next time?


----------



## Null (Feb 13, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> are you going to do what we told you next time?


I _was_ doing that, but there was an IP leak. I fixed it but that won't matter. They'll find some way around it.


----------

